# little help with fish selection



## geoology (Mar 17, 2005)

i have a 55 gallon tank with at the moment 38 lbs of live rock hang on filter and hang on skimmer and 1 power head for movement of water 

tank has been up for about 7 months and we had problems in the beginning of coarse no matter how much i was told patience i just couldn't listen so we let the tank just sit with the live rock for about 4 months and recently add a tomato clown and a lawnmower blenny we are looking at getting a lemon peel, flame or bi color angel and either a kole yellow eye tang or a gold rimmed tang and maybe one other fish plus we want to add some cleaner shrimp and maybe a starfish

my question is what do you guys suggest for us so we can get some direction because me an my wife keep changing our mind like every five minutes and any other suggestions for any thing else in the tank would be greatly appreciated 

thanks for all the help as usual


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well I'd wait for three or four weeks before adding anything again... but here is what I'd get with your current selection... the cleaner shrimp would be the first new addition, (as would a good clean up crew:snails, crabs, starfish, other shrimp) Wait another three to four weeks and then add something besides a tang. The reason being... tangs need swimming room... and I think a 55 (although I currently have on in there, in a matter of weeks it will be in a 125 gallon) is a little on the small size. May I suggest some green chromis's (3)? or maybe a Royal Gramma? Cardinalfish? Gobys? Dartfish? a wrasse such as a scotts fairy wrasse makes a great center peice fish. Then after you've added that fish I'd wait a few weeks and get the Angel, (I'm partial to Flame Angels)


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

I would also be tempted to get a goby of some kind to turn the substrate over, (only problem with this is they tend to drop the substrate onto the rocks and corals etc). I have had this problem with the blue cheeked gobies in the past but a friend of mine had a goby, ( a decorated goby I think), and had no problems.

Best of luck...

Hickers


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

geoology, give us a follow up . what did you deciede to do.


----------

